# I love my 98 a6 butttt (pun INTENDED)...........



## Ultracarpet (Apr 22, 2009)

i dunno if you guys get this feeling but, i think that these c5 a6's look outright mean from the front but when i look at the back its kind of a let down... specially the 2.8's around the 1998 year (which is what i have lol). Well actually its not really the whole back end, i like the rounded rear trunk, its just the rear bumper... I really could care less if my car doesnt go all that fast i just like the way it looks and it will probably run for years to come but i just get so damn self conscious about the big fat butt on my car hahahaha. any ways i was wondering if any of the bumpers of later models are interchangeable because i love the look of say the 02's with the exhausts sticking out through the bottom of the bumper. is nice.










_Modified by Ultracarpet at 3:56 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## VekiRS (Sep 13, 2009)

get the rs6 replica bumper from iltek.
MAKE SURE its pre-face lift


----------



## VekiRS (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: (VekiRS)*

http://www.lltek.com/A6_R6__9801_frnt_bmpr.htm
its lltek sorry not iltek


----------



## VekiRS (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: (VekiRS)*

but personally i think the back is beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

